# Bird Poop Recipe



## peeweepinson (Aug 18, 2003)

Found this today while searching for edible gross recipes for my party, thought I would share:

http://www.cdkitchen.com/recipes/recs/553/Bird_Poop40692.shtml


----------



## menacingmimi (Jun 26, 2006)

Very fun! Thanks for posting it!


----------

